# 02/26/08 - State Parks To Demonstrate Maple Syrup Making



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Sub-freezing nights and mild days start the sap flowing in Ohio's maple trees, signaling maple syrup festival time in some Ohio State Parks. Five parks will hold maple syrup festivals in coming weeks.

More...


----------

